# Classical Pieces Similar To This Star Wars Theme...



## ClassicalStarWars (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey everyone, this is my first post and rather strangely, it was Star Wars that inspired me to work my way into classical music.

So I was seaking advice on classical pieces that wre similar to The Emperor's Theme of Star Wars, here: 




I love every part of this piece. The slow male choir at the start, the creepy and tainted nature of it, and the dramatic middle section- all of it works beautifully together. Are there any classical pieces that are similar to this?

Thanks!


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Give a listen to Holst's The Planets. The first time I heard this work, I immediately thought that John Williams just stole from Holst for most of the Star Wars music. Great work, either way - I like Boult's recording with the London Philharmonic on EMI. It is paired with Elgar's Enigma Variations - another great work.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

ClassicalStarWars said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post and rather strangely, it was Star Wars that inspired me to work my way into classical music.
> 
> So I was seaking advice on classical pieces that wre similar to The Emperor's Theme of Star Wars, here:
> 
> ...


R. Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Give a listen to Holst's The Planets. The first time I heard this work, I immediately thought that John Williams just stole from Holst for most of the Star Wars music. Great work, either way - I like Boult's recording with the London Philharmonic on EMI. It is paired with Elgar's Enigma Variations - another great work.


"Stole" could be a strong word, I think the Planet highly influenced John Williams.

Do you think Star Trek have some influence to Star Wars? May be not as much as the Planets.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The clip is not available.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Bax' 1st symphony has themes that sound like the Imperial march. Listen to about 1 minute into the first movement. The rest of the symphony is great too.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

According to this, Chopin's Funeral March Sonata inspired the melody.

http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/throwb...luences-inside-john-williams-star-wars-score/


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Holst's _Planets_ was actually considered, though ultimately rejected for a "unified piece."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Lyricus said:


> Holst's _Planets_ was actually considered, though ultimately rejected for a "unified piece."


Haha the proof is in the pudding! That's cool though! No suprising


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, the Scythian Suite by Prokofiev could be wilder, but it's somewhat similar to some themes of Star Wars.


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

Another good example is the Symphony Nr. 11 by Shostakovich, especially the 4th movement. It's pure dynamite, so explossive.


----------



## ClassicalStarWars (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey everyone, the suggestions are great so far! Really loving the great variety of music everyone is mustering up. However, I was mostly looking for something similar in terms of the deep, dark male chorales that are sung at the start of the theme on the original post. Is there anything remotely similar to this? 

Thanks.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

There's probably something by Wagner that would fit, but I don't have a ready recommendation.

You could try looking for some of the requiem masses. I saw Rachmaninoff's Vespers (All-Night Vigil) come up when I searched for something with a good bass part.

"Per questa bella mano" K. 612 by Mozart is a concert aria for bass.

For similar power to The Emperor's Theme, maybe "O Fortuna" from Carmina Burana would be something you would like.


----------

